# cant decide which system to use.



## rummy nose (9 Nov 2009)

ive sort of made up my mind to either go for a JBL system or a D-D system to add co2 to my tank.

im sure theres people on here that are useing the same set ups at present & i was wondering what your experiences were with these units good & bad.


----------



## jonnyjr (9 Nov 2009)

What is it about these systems that attract you to them? Have you thought about making your own up co2 kit with different parts so you can get the best of all manufacturers at an affordable price?


----------



## rummy nose (9 Nov 2009)

to be honest i had, but i have just bought a new tank, substrate (manando) plants & decor. and i really just want some thing new that i can take out of the box & connect up without having to try & use bits & bobs from different things to get a set up, i also dont have alot of time free to sort out a set up as we have a baby daughter & my ealdest daughter has server autisum & between them both were kinda run of our feet.

in saying that, i know the fella that run aquatic supplies ireland down in dublin & he could sort me out with a setup including pollen class & bubble counter & all id need to do is get a fe to run it. which i may still do. but i was just thinking of the jbl & dd setups as i could have abit more hassle free equipment & warrenty incase it goes haywire.


----------



## andyh (9 Nov 2009)

rummy nose said:
			
		

> ive sort of made up my mind to either go for a JBL system or a D-D system to add co2 to my tank.
> 
> im sure theres people on here that are useing the same set ups at present & i was wondering what your experiences were with these units good & bad.



hey i was the same, i went for the JBL Pro Flora with solenoid & disposable bottle. Seems to be an excellent piece of kit. A couple of things to bare in mind, more than likely you will switch the in-tank diffuser and bubble counter to something smaller e.g glass/ceramic and also consider the refills. Once you have finished with the bottle that comes with it, remove the cap/base (quite hard to do) and use it on your next bottle. Then get yourself down to machine mart and buy the following.






Only Â£10.91 compared to a JBL at Â£17.99-19.99

My main reason going for the JBL was purely the Brand name and support. Not had any experience with D-D system.
Its what i use on my kitchen tank.

However just setting up a second scape and i have bought all the bits separately as i know how it all works now.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rummy nose (10 Nov 2009)

yep it helps, thanks for that.

any more comments are welcome.


----------



## Nelson (10 Nov 2009)

i've now got two jbl regs and had no problems.there are other options though viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3090#p33594

like wants been said already,you will probably get a better diffuser and maybe an FE,so you won't need the whole kit.depends on how often you want to refill the bottle.


----------



## rummy nose (10 Nov 2009)

like wants been said already,you will probably get a better diffuser and maybe an FE,so you won't need the whole kit.depends on how often you want to refill the bottle


yeah, at the moment im trying to way up my options & figure what funds i have avialible, i checked aquatic supplys ireland web site last nite but derek has no solenoid valves left which is a pitty as for 69 euros he had solenoid c/w regualator & a full range of diffusers. 
think i will mail him l8r.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Nov 2009)

At the very least I'd suggest you have a talk with one of this site's commercial sponsors about this.  That's what I did, and I got a 'system' from The Green Machine that fitted together very easily and was exactly right for my needs.  Time-wise, setting up a CO2 system takes no time at all - it's the maintenance regime that'll be taking up your time!

TGM's reputation is such that manufacturers' warranties don't come into it - if the system doesn't work right, they'll sort you out, I'm sure.

If you buy a system from a single manufacturer you're almost bound to wind up with bits and pieces you don't want/need.  I'd go for a single supplier who can mix and match on your behalf, based on their in-depth experience.


----------



## Bobtastic (10 Nov 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a system from TGM atm, theirs comes with all glass ware instead of the plastic stuff you'd get with other complete systems, that you will eventually swap out anyway.

Also how long with one of those JBL bottles last in your 240l tank?


----------



## Themuleous (10 Nov 2009)

What size tank is this system for?

Have you read either or both of these?  They might help as well 

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

Hell if you want I could price up a DIY kit, order it and send it over!

Sam


----------



## chris1004 (10 Nov 2009)

Hi rummy nose / all,

Seriously if your planning on injecting co2 into a tank of that size (240L) then forget disposable cylinders altogether unless cost is irrelevant. A 500g-600g disposable cylinder will last just a couple of weeks if your doing it right so based soley on your expected consumption of co2 go directly to an FE setup of some sort. You should be able to get FE's for under Â£15 if you shop around and these can be refilled for less if your lucky enough to find someone willing local to you. 

If you aim for the recomended 30ppm dissolved co2 then you can expect to get through around a kg a month of liquid co2 on that sized tank. I'll leave you to do the maths....

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Simon D (10 Nov 2009)

I agree with chris1004, I use a Fe setup (reg, solenoid and CO2 tubing from ebay). On my 60 ltr tank the 2kg FE lasted 8 months, I don't believe you can work this is pro rata for 240ltr, so you should get at least 2 or maybe more like 3 months from a 2 kg FE. 

Setting up a FE system may sound a bit daunting, but with a bit of research and confidence it's actually very easy. Well worth the time for the saving in pounds/euros!


----------



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

thanks chris & simon for the advice there, i was a little concerned about the cost of supplying the co2 but, my dad has worked for BOC gases for years althought he was a tanker driver, he said they do co2 cyclinders but unsure about the size & thread type, if im lucky & its the same thread as an fe then im sorted for gas cos id get it for next to nothing.   

ive decided to go for the DD co2 system, comes with 600grm bottle but if the cyclinder fits from BOC i will be able to get the adopter from the shop on thursday when i pick up the systemfailing that the shop beside the lfs sells & services fe.


----------



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

what a morning!   

BANG! goes the washing machine    & out the window goes my plans to get the co2 unit tomorrow, instead i now have to go & buy a new washing machine. dont suppose they make one that doubles as a co2 unit.

anyway thanks for all the  advice on co2 set ups & sorry for wasting your time but unfortunately wife refuses to was clothes by hand, lol


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Nov 2009)

Eeeep! Sorry to heard that! Tho I must admit clean cloths would be my priority too!


----------



## CeeJay (11 Nov 2009)

Hi rummy nose


			
				rummy nose said:
			
		

> anyway thanks for all the advice on co2 set ups & sorry for wasting your time


I shouldn't think you'd need to apologise, if you've had your queries answered, job done. Stash it in the old grey matter till your ready. 
Sometimes life messes up everybodys plans from time to time   .

But how inconsiderate of your washing machine   

Chris


----------

